# Black Library Live



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/black-library-live-2016.html

Looks an exciting event! Anyone out there going? Unfortunately a plane a train and a hotel for a day conference when my wife is 7 months pregnant and I'm trying to run a farm just isn't going to work! But maybe someday.....

I really really hope the l Nagash book isn't only for sale at these events and at Warhammer world. Surely they wouldn't be so cruel to loyal fans.


----------

